# How to get root to sink...



## 9thirty (Nov 16, 2007)

I've just bought myself a root I found quite interesting. I recall it being referred to as "Red Moor" at the LFS. Anyway, any tips on how i can get this root to sink...like, a lot faster? I don't have a bucket big enough for the root the fit inside, so I can't exactly submerge it that way. Instead, I decided to put it in my aquarium. It's still floating. Lately, there has been a white, snot-like layer growing in the wood. The guy at the LFS mentioned something about fungi and that it would go away. Is this dangerous? Will it go away? Will boiling the root help in making it sink?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Boiling will help some, which I always do to get rid of any unwanted stuff. Try attaching it to some rock to weigh it down until it sinks on it's own, if that happens at all. Soft wood will mold or grow fungus, try scrubing it with a stiff brush to remove the mold/fungus. It the wood is too soft it will eventually decay causing water parmeter issues & could cause toxins to release in the water harming the fish.


----------



## 9thirty (Nov 16, 2007)

http://www.aquamanias.no/db/bilder/x520200722188.jpg
This is basically what my root looks like. Will it decay?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm not real sure. Keep a close eye on it, if it does remove it. When cleaning your tank you can also just touch it to see if it is becoming soft or not, if so remove it.


----------



## fluffiebuggie (Sep 25, 2007)

I've weighted roots and wood with lead wights before, and it does work and looks ok if you can hide the lowest points where the anchors are. With the wood releasing toxins, I'd put it in, but leave it accessible for a while and keep an eye on chemical balance of the water, if anything strange happens assume it's the wood, get it out and water change.

If they are selling it for this purpose, they should have cleared it for use in aquatics and you shouldn't have anything to worry about. But, unscrupulous sellers are abound and people spray all kinds of crap on plants and trees without thinking of what it'll do ten years down the line.


----------

